# Native "Timescape" garden



## NYEric (May 3, 2009)

As I've previously posted, I planted some plants in the 'Timescape' garden, 1/3 downstairs. I'm helping trhe Austrian lady who plants native N.E. plants there and took some phohtos today. About 1/10 of the stuff is in bloom. 

























Finally, some Cyps made it thru the winter and are coming up.


----------



## Heather (May 4, 2009)

Nice Eric! 
Those are some of my very favorites at this time of the year - especially the Mertensia and the Dodecatheon. They're blooming at the Garden here too. I'm hoping to get out for another walk there on Wednesday.


----------



## P-chan (May 4, 2009)

Beautiful! I love the little columbine.  I have Virginia Bleu Bells that were my grandmothers.


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2009)

All greek to me.


----------



## biothanasis (May 4, 2009)

NYEric said:


> All greek to me.



LOL...

I like the Aquilegia!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2009)

I love Spring!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2009)

NYEric said:


> All greek to me.



Close, but no cigar...Latin, man, it's Latin!

Wildflowers rule! Good to see some Cyps coming up over there.


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wildflowers rule! Good to see some Cyps coming up over there.



In the middle of NYC to boot!


----------



## cdub (May 5, 2009)

The blue Aquilegia is a western species, not NE. But good picks for the garden!


----------

